

Carphone Warehouse leaks LG's Google Nexus 4 phone - colinscape
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20081930

======
kitcar
They were leaked more than 2 weeks ago I believe...
[http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/lg-nexus-4-photos-and-
sp...](http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/lg-nexus-4-photos-and-specs-
leaked-20121010/)

------
jug6ernaut
I don't know that I would trust this website, maybe its just a small thing but
the image they are using is obviously a fake. The image displayed on the phone
is from a custom rom, specifically AOKP.

~~~
deelowe
Interesting. How can you tell? It looks like a google now notification to me.

~~~
jsnell
The top bar is wrong, the clock isn't centered on existing versions of stock
Android.

~~~
Pwntastic
Yeah that's the same render that's been circulating for a day or two now

------
BrainScraps
It lists a 360-degree camera - huh?

~~~
goatforce5
I guess that means you can pan around and it'll make a long panoramic picture
for you, much like the new feature in iOS 6 (and already found in Android 4.x,
right?).

~~~
mmanfrin
Both Android and iOS make panoramas, yes; but this is listed as a '360
panorama', meaning it would get a full revolution panorama.

